# good pregnancy movies on netflix?



## tashak88

Just curious if there are any good documentary's or movies about pregnancy on netflix? Perferably the live stream...

I've watched the documentary "The Buisness of being born"...now I wanna watch TONS more!! haha :)

any suggestions will be MAJORLY appreciated!! <3

:hugs:


----------



## Jess812

heres a few ive googled up an people recommend: 
The Pregnancy Pact
Inception
Babies
In the Womb
Pregnant in America was good


----------



## ChristinaRN

I watched part of babies.....it was sooooo boring that I didn't make it all the way through, and deleted it!


----------



## tinysqueeze

Babies was a really good one. Sure made me worry a lot less about everything being perfect! It deals more with AFTER the baby is born than pregnancy, though.


----------



## ess

tashak88 said:


> Just curious if there are any good documentary's or movies about pregnancy on netflix? Perferably the live stream...
> 
> I've watched the documentary "The Buisness of being born"...now I wanna watch TONS more!! haha :)
> 
> any suggestions will be MAJORLY appreciated!! <3
> 
> :hugs:

Just watched 'the business of being born' - I would be so angry if I was a mother and gave birth in the USA! It makes me feel very proud of the NHS- although I know it's not perfect either - a very interesting documentary- thanks for the recommendation on watching it! :)


----------



## dannienewt

So these are not documentaries, but cute-funny movies related to pregnancy.. Juno, Knocked Up, and my favorite The Backup Plan.


----------



## theresarhuebb

dannienewt said:


> So these are not documentaries, but cute-funny movies related to pregnancy.. Juno, Knocked Up, and my favorite The Backup Plan.

i like all 3 movies there funny x


----------



## Dukechick

LOL!!! I just watched Knocked Up on tv the other day again, and laughed out loud so many times. I love that movie.


----------

